# HUB/HAG



## geneabovill (20/4/14)

Either brew club still active? I'm after a brew club that's nice and local.. And the website is DEAD.

What's with that?


----------



## geneabovill (21/4/14)

Bump


----------



## MHB (21/4/14)

Try here http://www.hunterbrewers.com/forum/
The calendar will tell you when the meetings are on at Hamilton North Bowling Club, the third Friday of the month.
Mark


----------



## geneabovill (21/4/14)

Cheers Mark. Their website is impossible to navigate on an iPhone, happily I found them on Twitter.


----------



## Weizguy (13/6/14)

Best to look up the Hunter United Brewers on Facebook.

See you at the next meeting!

We will need to be talking about the NSW comp soon.


----------



## freek (15/6/14)

Does anyone know when the next meeting is? I am pretty keen to show up as well.

I have been keeping an eye on the facebook page, and tried to make email contact a while ago. If I knew when it was then I would not have to keep stalking the facebook page on my wifes account. I am not a facebook fan.


----------



## Weizguy (28/6/14)

G'day Freek,

3rd Friday of each month. You just missed the AGM, with election of officials. Drop me a pm, and I will share my email address, and get yours to notify when the next meeting is on.

Club dues will be collected at the next meeting, too.

Les


----------

